
MAGIC – Clojure Compiler for the CLR - Nelkins
https://github.com/nasser/magic
======
Nelkins
This is another implementation of Clojure on the CLR (first one I believe is
ClojureCLR[1]). There's also a long but interesting talk about this project
from the author given at the Lisp NYC user group[2]. There are some cool
examples showcasing interop with the Unity game engine.

[1] [https://github.com/clojure/clojure-
clr](https://github.com/clojure/clojure-clr)

[2] [https://vimeo.com/203271192](https://vimeo.com/203271192)

